# Do You Have Trouble Eating Meat due to Raw Feeding?



## BrownieM (Aug 30, 2010)

This is a weird question...but the other night I was at a restaurant and ordered a chicken breast. I was literally nauseated by the taste because it tasted similar to the way raw chicken smells when I prepare it. Flash foward to tonight. I am eating a turkey breast sandwich and it made me gag for the same reason!!! 

Anyone else have these weird "side effects" from raw feeding?


----------



## Katie Chumlee and Shorty (Oct 22, 2010)

Yes I have lost 37lbs and I lose my appetite quickly and can't eat chicken anymore.  I'm now at 122 Wo0t!:biggrin:


----------



## SamWu1 (Oct 15, 2010)

I hate the smell of raw chicken but when I prepare Kane's raw beef, it makes me rather hungry.


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

I has had the opposite effect on me. I now tend to eat my meat more rare (less cooked). I am in no way repulsed by any meat.


----------



## mischiefgrrl (Oct 28, 2010)

I've always been grossed out by it - which is why I don't eat it! I'm glad it smells good to the dog.....


----------



## Tracmec (Dec 13, 2010)

Coming from a long line of hunters and farmers we have taken and prepared both wild game and home grown critters. I think because of that it has never bothered us. But I can see what your getting at. When I was a kid we used to butcher 100 chickens at a time and it was my job to do the plucking. I truly hated the smell! Fried chicken had been my favorite food, but even 4 months later if mom fried one of those chickens as soon as I held a piece of it to my mouth I could smell those feathers on my fingers and I couldn't eat it.  I got over it in my teens, but it took a long time.


----------



## 3Musketeers (Nov 4, 2010)

Not really, I've actually wondered what it would taste like at times XD, but then, I figure I don't have iron stomachs like my dogs and will probably get salmonella or some other weird bacteria and die.

Organs are just, smelly though, somewhat disgusted by them, but for the wellbeing of the dogs it shall be endured.


----------



## sassymaxmom (Dec 7, 2008)

I want what Max is getting. He gets beef ribs I want to get BBQ. Even the liver is growing on me. I sort of like the smell of the liver jerky I made this past summer. When I started making liver dog cookies cleaning the blender was hard to do.

Course when I was cooking for Sassy I really wanted her food, smelled like nice chicken soup, minus onion of course, every time.


----------



## eternalstudent (Jul 22, 2010)

Unfortunately for me my dog has my idea of a perfect diet. I live mostly on bacon as it is the cheapest meat I can get and I eat about 1lb a day. My pup on the other hand is chowing down this week on a whole beef conversion week (I got some very lean cheap cuts of steak). 

Add to that I just filled a draw full of lambs heart (great when stuffed with suet garlic peppers and butter then roasted slowly in a small amount of tomato juice).

So no raw feeding has not put me off, but it does make me think about what I am eating more!!!!


----------



## BTDogRaw (Dec 8, 2010)

I'm actually more interested in what meats I buy/cook/eat because I've enjoyed learning what each part of a chicken/cow/pig/turkey really looks like and how it all connects to have created this creature. I find it fascinating that there is almost no part unedible on animals, whether it's for my dog or us. We are definitely pickier than our dog on what parts we will eat, but not at all repulsed from feeding raw. 

Amy J-K 
&
Bailey T. Dog


----------



## Jodysmom (Jan 9, 2010)

BTDogRaw said:


> I'm actually more interested in what meats I buy/cook/eat because I've enjoyed learning what each part of a chicken/cow/pig/turkey really looks like and how it all connects to have created this creature. I find it fascinating that there is almost no part unedible on animals, whether it's for my dog or us. We are definitely pickier than our dog on what parts we will eat, but not at all repulsed from feeding raw.
> 
> Amy J-K
> &
> Bailey T. Dog


I have the same experience as you Amy.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

> Add to that I just filled a draw full of lambs heart (great when stuffed with suet garlic peppers and butter then roasted slowly in a small amount of tomato juice).


that sounds delicious. i have lamb hearts but i've only fed them to the dogs...never have i eaten heart myself....i may well have to try this....

feeding raw hasn't changed my feelings about meat or fowl or fish....if anything, i eat more variety now.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

No raw hasn't changed my taste for meat....but I agree that feeding my dogs an ideal diet has gotten me to think about what I eat.

Lean meats and fish, LOTS of fresh veggies, some fruit, nuts, VERY few carbs (brown rice and red potatoes....try and stay away from other grains as much as possible) and some dairy but not a lot. We also don't buy much processed stuff at all (one trick is to stay around the outside of the grocery store and out of the middle aisles).


----------



## spookychick13 (Jan 26, 2010)

It's definitely reduced my appetite for meat, but I have never been a big meat eater anyway...which kind of sucks because I am anemic.

The 'weirder' cuts of meat gross me out even more.

I bought rabbit heads on a whim...they are still in my freezer...I regret them mucho.


----------



## monkeys23 (Dec 8, 2010)

Always been a big carnivore and still am. Probably helps that my family has always hunted and ranched... I've dressed out a carcass many a time. Not a big chicken fan and never really have been. I like it more since my mom has been buying whole chickens raised by a family friend. I'll admit, I might be vegan/veggie if I didn't have access to the good meat I do.

Now I did get some freezerburned chicken backs on sale that kinda smelled like the cadaver I got to draw from when my figure drawing class got to visit the Bio lab... *gag*


----------



## bumblegoat (May 12, 2010)

I love meat, and I think I probably eat more now. I handled a lot of raw meat when cooking for myself before I started to feed raw, so the smell has never bothered me.

These days I even find myself using my dog's food! I bought some cheap pork scraps a week ago for the dog, he got like one meal of it, the rest I cooked for myself. I even find myself mixing the dog's chicken livers into things like meatloaf...


----------



## BrownieM (Aug 30, 2010)

Well, I do agree that feeding raw has helped me identify different cuts of animals. For example, today I went to the grocery store in search of "pork ribs". To my confusion, I had to decide between spare ribs and baby back ribs. I was so confused I left the store without any pork!!:redface:

I have never been much of a meat eater so until recently, I had never purchased any raw meat except for raw hamburger and salmon.

Strangely, the actual raw meat itself does not gross me out. It is just the smell/taste of chicken and turkey! I must add that I was never a huge fan of the taste of chicken anyway. Now I find the taste even less appealing.

That being said, I don't think there is anything that would cause me to dislike red meat. I have always loved red meat!!! I guess we will see once I start feeding the dogs pork...


----------



## Paws&Tails (Sep 3, 2010)

I'm a vegetarian, so I didn't eat it to begin with.  I've always been kind of grossed out by it....I had a really hard time eating it. Because of that it never tasted good to me. I became a vegetarian three years ago.


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Nope, no trouble at all, never occured to me actually. Grew up on a small farm eating almost every type of meat and poultry, including kidney, (steak and kidney pie - yummm) liver, pigs feet, tripe. Good stuff! The only time I've ever had trouble is when I've had a pet of the same type of meat they were wanting me to eat. Oh yeah, after seeing the movie 'Babe', couldn't touch pork for 4 years.


----------



## Muck (Nov 16, 2010)

Feeding raw hasnt really changed how I fell about eating meat. I wasnt really a big meat eater in the first place though. I didnt have any experiance with preparing meat since I had been living with my parents until I was 19 and havent cooked for almost two years due to not having a stove/oven. I deconstructed a raw turkey and when I flopped it out of the sink the neck flung out and scared the crud out of me. After I settled down I cut that thing up with nothing but a sissors and my hands. I will be eating turkey for our winter celebration though! I just want it to be REALLY dead.


----------



## schtuffy (May 17, 2010)

I don't think it changed my taste for meat. I never ate much meat, and I almost never cook it. Never really paid much attention to the smell of raw meat...it's the smell when I first toss them into the pan that I can't stand. Like when it starts to cook but before it gets nice and seared. I do buy a lot more meat and it takes up most of my freezer now. But of course, it's not for me :biggrin: I spend more time shopping the meat section in grocery stores and I am actually less grossed out by handling it :smile:


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

Didn't change the way I feel about meat at all. As a matter of fact, it actually made me more aware of what my dogs were eating and what I (and my family) was eating as well. :smile:


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

i want to be a carnivore. they get the most interesting foods...mostly.


----------



## Shamrockmommy (Sep 10, 2009)

Not really. Although over the last couple of years with pork I just am not liking it. I have a hard time digesting it, burp a bunch for hours and hours- it just feels like it sits there. We made pork ribs today and... bleh. Methinks I'm doing away with pork in the future. But not because of handling it raw for the doggers.
Beef, chicken, turkey, all yummy to me.


----------



## Northwoods10 (Nov 22, 2010)

I've always been a little squeamish about preparing my own foods but it doesn't bother me to do it for them.

I hate hate hate the smell of browning hamburger...and if I find any fat or "bouncers" while I'm eating I am totally turned off and won't finish it. By "bouncers" I mean a piece of grissle or something that makes your teeth bounce off of it. Ewwww


----------

